
 		Why Facebook Should Acquire Foursquare - Caleb Elston 	 - jasonlbaptiste
http://calebelston.com/facebook-should-acquire-foursquare
======
easp
I've assumed that Facebook would be adding location to their mobile clients in
the near future. In doing so, they won't hav to resort to the games Foursquare
uses to try to get to critical mass. I also doubt that foursquare has any key
infrastructure pieces that would be useful at facebook scale. In short, an
acquisition doesn't make much sense, other than as an acquire to hire signing
bonus.

I think the best positioned player in the mobile location based service space
is Apple. They are well positioned to get paid well, no matter what service
ends up winning over the most users.

~~~
pxlpshr
A few restaurants and bars around Austin are giving Mayors discounts on
food/drinks for as long as they hold the title. The game element is very
enticing in this regard for both players and local businesses.

I agree with you about critical mass.

------
nikolayv
I fail to see how this makes sense as a Facebook acquisition. There are plenty
of location-based social networks out there with many times the users and, I'm
absolutely sure, available on more devices than this is.

It looks like more of a Facebook application than an integral part of
Facebook.

------
jeremymims
Dennis watched Dodgeball get acquired by Google, neglected, and then killed.
Foursquare is what Dodgeball would have been a few years later had Google
given it any TLC (and it also might have been Twitter).

I think he might think twice before selling to anyone based on that
experience.

